# Detailingworld™ Review Advanced Vehicle Care (AVC) All Out Iron fallout remover



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*Detailingworld™ Review All Out Iron fallout remover by AVC*

*Introduction:*

AVC are one of the new sponsors to DW and offer a full range of detailing products. A little of their story from their website

http://www.advancedvehiclecare.co.uk/#!our-story/c16fk

Advanced Vehicle Care was built by a team of Automotive Detailing experts who had a vision of creating a range of products that combine all the attributes of some of the products already available on the market, but creating something much more advanced. So we got together to create some of the most advanced Vehicle Detailing products available today. We have created a whole range of professional detailing products to cover all aspects of automotive bodywork and interior care, from general cleaning and bodywork maintenance products, to Hybrid Waxes and Nano Technology coatings. Our product range will continue to grow as we are always testing new technologies and implementing them into our product lines. Our range of colours and scents make our products a pleasure to use, with months of testing going into each product to create the perfect formula.

Our products are easy to use for the professional and enthusiast alike. You dont need to be a professional detailer to experience what it is like to use the best products on the market. We pride ourselves on good, honest customer service and bringing you affordable premium Car Care Products that you can enjoy.

Don't just take our word for it. Let the products do the talking....

*The Product:*

So to todays test product the snappily named All Out Fallout a bright green liquid is supplied in a quality 500ml PET bottle with clear and eye catching label as featured across the brand. The label gives clear instructions on how to use this product and relevant safety information, such as apply peg to nose :lol:

AVC description:

All out Fallout is a wheel and paint surface Iron Contaminant Remover which is diluted to the correct strength ready for use.

Suitable for all Wheel types, watch All out Fallout work before your eyes as the green coloured solution turns purple upon contact with iron contaminants and brake dust.

How to use: Apply to one wheel or panel at a time and Leave for 1-2 minutes to "bleed".

All Out Fallout is a touch-less cleaner however you can agitate with a soft detailing brush if you wish. Do not allow the product to dry on the surface and always thoroughly rinse with a high pressure stream of water until the purple solution is all washed away, leaving a clean and decontaminated surface.

For best results: Always wash away usual road grime and dirt from the surface before use.

*The Method:*

As per usual the test mule for today was the wifes Mercedes GLA which has seen a weeks worth of action and several hundred miles since its last wash. Now the wheels have never been properly decontaminated or sealed they have had various coats of spray on wheel sealant but never been off the car and done properly. So the last time they saw some quality washing was last October as part of the cars winter prep, so they were looking like they could do with a deep clean.

Before





So to the method;

I thought I would do some comparison testing here so decided to prebalst the nearside wheels with pressure washer first and just apply the product straight to dirty wheel on the offside. Also to complete a 50/50 on one of the wheels on each side. So top tip for any reviewers out there get some logic in the order in which you take your photos, cos I didn't and cant really tell which were the dry and wet wheels. Note to self: school boy error.

So pressing on, I sprayed the wheels with a liberal coating of the product as can be seen here:



within a couple of minutes the product gave this result



Here you can see a similar reaction on a 50/50 basis on two of the wheels





The purple as we all know is the product reacting to the contamination it has found. I expect to see a fair display of purple as the wheels had not been deep cleaned for a while.

The 50/50 wheels were sprayed again all over and then all the wheels were pressure washed clean to remove the product. Leaving this nice finish enhanced with a bit of tyre dressing



*Price:*

a very reasonable £9.95 for 500ml bottle or £47.99 for 5 litres

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes I would use this product again, however for me the consistency was a little too liquid like which particularly on the pre rinsed wheels didn't cling long enough for my liking. personal preference but I prefer the thicker semi gel type product for this task.

*Conclusion:*

A very reasonably priced contaminate remover for use on wheels or paint which works effectively.





"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

